# Is Wingfoot polluted ???



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Both times that I have fished Wingfoot, I have had someone tell me that it is polluted water. 2 different people in 2 totally sepperate circumstances. Is it polluted? I know that Goodyear drained water from there for their business - but that doesn't mean that they dumped anything there. That Hangar doesn't mean anything either. What's the story?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Not sure on that. All I can tell ya is every fish we catch is fat and healthy. I can say I've never seen water that clear. Sunday we did notice it clouding up a bit. Still about 6 foot visibility though.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Probably not but who knows? Comments could be from lead remediation clean-up from shooting range over part of the lake that Goodyear had to do before State purchase. Included test netting of fish to check for lead in the fish. Also was a severe toxic algea bloom this past summer with strong warnings about contact with the water posted. Heard water looked like pea soup. Apparently cold weather killed it off.


----------



## mrbass (Jan 15, 2011)

i heard the same thing so i wrote to odnr and they said that it is ok now


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I would imagine the rumors started this summer when there was the algae warning. Wingfoot was on that list along with many others.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anybody know when wingfoot was purchased by the state?


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd imagine summer of 2010 since they started allowing the public to fish it.


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

i wonder if they plan on stocking it with anything?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I heard they was gonna stock it with catfish. but i dunno how true that is


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

vibe said:


> Does anybody know when wingfoot was purchased by the state?


I think they bought it this past April.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They say the only fish they plan to stock in there are Channel Ctas. The same goes for Portage Lakes.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

vibe said:


> Does anybody know when wingfoot was purchased by the state?


The official transaction was sometime in 2009 and the state had a lot of work to do to get it open by July of 2010.

There will be a lot of activity on the lake to ensure that it is a balanced, productive fishery. We gotta give the ODNR time to figure out what species are in there and what is best for the long term health of the lake.

Polluted? Nah, the lead shot from the east bay near the Hunting & Fishing club was dredged to remove the lead before the state opened the lake. And Goodyear never used the water from the lake for their manufacturing (it's too far away from their old plants and besides, they had the Portage Lakes and the Canal right by them) but there are rumors that all kinds of top secret military equipment was dropped into the lake during the Cold War. 

Can't see that I believe the rumors about the military stuff - equipment of any size at all would be pretty obvious given how shallow Wingfoot is. But hey, makes for good conspiracy stories during the cold of winter, right? 

Bob


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I was hoping they would stock saugeye/walleye.Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Just my 2 cents....I really doubt the lake is polluted. Goodyear would net the fish out of the lake every year for an employee fish fry. Which hundreds of people attended. They did every fall lower the lake 18 inches and dump to 2- 55 gallon drums of algaecide, one on each side of the lake. Now just my opinion, this doesn't sound real healthy.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hope not!....


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I have eaten fish from that lake for years and I've never gotten sick. Even had blood test done.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Gonna be polluted with OGFr's this Saturday.


----------



## Trolling D3 (Jun 10, 2006)

Im pretty sure that it has not passed the epa requirements for green alge. The signs are still up at the ramps!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Goodyear did, in fact, use the water from the lake via the Little Cuyahoga which is formed by discharges from Wingfoot, Springfield, and Mogadore, and runs thru the middle of Goodyears(East Akron) plant property which is nowhere near the Portage lakes. I worked in the Gdyr engineering dept and closely with the park manager for 13 years and during that time, the only thing(to my knowledge) he ever put in there for weed control was white amurs. The State will never stock the lake with walleye-"waste of money!" per the Fish supervisor. There never was a "employee fish fry for hundreds of people"(since 1969 anyway), although they did sell bluegill sandwiches to employees at the canteen. As far as the "dumping" goes, just rumors. Every lake in the state has some lead in it from fishing sinkers and shot from duck hunters-apparently of no concern to the ODNR. The DNR would not allow fishing there if the fish were contaminated with something that would affect the public's health. I've eaten fish from there for over 40 years,as did the park's manager, who did net some for the sandwiches(and his freezer!)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

and gills...lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you for the responses Gentlemen!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Their any Pike in their? Just curious.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I heard there was, not sure ????


----------

